# sabine atv park



## fun fisher (Aug 26, 2012)

has any one been there? is it family friendly? how tough are the trails?


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*not yet*

I haven't made it out there yet but have friends that go and they love the place. I plan to try it out possibly next month just gotta replace my truck first (freaking thieves).


----------



## fun fisher (Aug 26, 2012)

thanks ive been wanting to go for a while.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

We've only been there once and so far it has been our favorite place to ride so we're defenitely looking to get back over there. 
I wouldn't say the trails are too tough at all because they had just had a bunch of rain the 2 days before we got there and we didn't really have any trouble riding most all of the park. Most of the trails seemed to be big wide sandy trails but there were also plenty of mud holes if you're looking for that. 
We didn't have any issues with people acting crazy in the camp ground and the place was big enough that we hardly saw anyone while out riding. Although, we usually look to see where the big ride/parties are and pick a place the opposite direction to go for the weekend so hopefully it's like that all the time. It's more about just camping and hanging with the family for us.

Couple of things to note.
Cell service was pretty much non existent in the campground for us on both Verizon and AT&T for some reason. It was actually kind of nice to be able to put the phones down for a change. If we took the trail over the hill headed toward the river we could get a pretty good signal on top though.
The closest real town with restaurants and groceries is a good 20+ minute drive east to Leesville, LA. They do have a pretty nice little store at the park that had most of the basics and I think they sold burgers and dogs. There is a gas/convienence store in Burkeville that about 10ish minutes back west.
If your pulling a big trailer and happen to miss the entrance coming from the west just go a couple of more minutes down and there is a place to turn around at the Sabine river bridge.

That's all I can think of off the top of my head. Have fun, be safe!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Ducati covered it well. The park can be very very dusty during the hot months. Best to go after a good rain. If not, take nose and eye protection. The river there is nice, and a great way to cool off. The have nice cabins for rent as well, along with showers. It is family friendly during non events. I dont suggest kids during any events. Its a big place.


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

That use to be the North side of our deer lease, now we just have 3500 acres on the South side of the Hwy. Most weekends are pretty tame, but on holiday weekends or special event weekends it can get crazy. They ride around the clock on the big weekends. The river is really nice during the Summer. Just a heads up, DPS stays in the area on big event weekends so be aware of that.


----------



## vdrivenman (Aug 20, 2010)

*sabine*

wife and i have been wanting to go and make a weekend out if it. if any of you decide to go give us a little advance notice and we will make the trip.


----------



## fun fisher (Aug 26, 2012)

:cheers:thank yall very much for the input.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I have some pics from when we rode there, Ill post later


----------



## RPLSJDD (Mar 8, 2011)

does anyone have any info on the condition of the rv spots? we have a trip planned in a few weeks and are wondering if the spots are nice (grass, all sand......)


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Some are in an open section, like a rv park, sand. Then there are some in the wooded area, more spaced out. Sand also. Take leveling blocks there, not all the spots are level there. I imagine the park is very very dusty right now. Take goggles, and nose protection


----------

